# Disposal Fees



## ACE (Mar 14, 2007)

What are you guys paying to get rid of your tree parts? Here in Jersey I pay $32/ ton, which adds up very fast.


----------



## Streyken (Mar 14, 2007)

At the transfer station here it's 65.00 per 2200 lbs.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 14, 2007)

nothing. I am filling in a huge gulley and have dumped in the same place for 6 years, and still have at least 10-12 years to go. by then it will be rotting down and I can add more. or I can pick another gulley here.
-Ralph


----------



## John464 (Mar 14, 2007)

$0 . Make connections, not bills. Begley knows how that goes.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Mar 14, 2007)

15.00 a ton here for stumps pine wood etc. brush and wood chips are free .


----------



## ASD (Mar 14, 2007)

sell chips for $12 tone to the power co.
sell wood for $20 a yard to the local fire wood guy


----------



## ACE (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeh,
I will talk to some garden centers and see if they want chips for free. I wish I had a gulley like Beagley.


----------



## ACE (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry, BEGLEY I miss spelled your name


----------



## begleytree (Mar 14, 2007)

lol, no problem ACE.

hey, a lot of walmarts, targets and such have chips dumped to keep their plants off the hot blacktop. might check with them next time you are thru. if you can dump 5-10 loads in the parking lot for that, think of the money you will save on those loads. heck, run an ad in the paper for free chips for gardens. lots of folks till them under to amend the soil.

BTW, some of the gulleys I dump in are mine, others are not. But rural helps too. 
-Ralph


----------



## daveyclimber (Mar 15, 2007)

Here in Northern California our local landfill charges $42 a ton, but luckily I only dump palm logs there. I made friends with a local business that makes landscape mulch/bark and sells the junky stuff to the co generation plant. $free$


----------



## builttoughf350 (Apr 13, 2007)

local dumps here charge by the "eye load" i guess ill call it.. no weighing. just take a peek at it, how much brush / wood / chips i have in my dump trailer and throw me a number, then i usually talk them down in price, dump and go home. i have gotten pretty good at judging the dump fee before i even cut down the trees so i write the dump fee into the estimate. my brother has a chipper + chip truck, he usually gives the chips away, people use it for their gardens. 
i always know people who want free firewood and my friends get to use my wood splitter if they are on my good side


----------

